# Comcast Cablecards



## saji1986 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi all - TIVO noob here.

Just recently purchased a Roamio Plus, Roamio Basic and 2 Mini's.
Has been a nightmare with Comcast just to get the cable cards (started the process well over a week ago).

Won't go into details, but where I am at is they are sending a Comcast tech out to the house this Thursday - they are waiving the installation fee because of all the BS I have been through with them. My question to the members of this forum is what should I be looking for before the tech leaves my house to be sure everything is running properly?

I have installed a MOCA network and all the Tivo devices are currently updated. I can see the two main Tivo's on the mini screen, but won't let me connect to them I'm guessing because the main Roamio's aren't activated yet.

Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

saji1986 said:


> Hi all - TIVO noob here.
> 
> Just recently purchased a Roamio Plus, Roamio Basic and 2 Mini's.
> Has been a nightmare with Comcast just to get the cable cards (started the process well over a week ago).
> ...


Just make sure your Roamio is connected to your cable system, MoCA plays no part in the cable card activation. On your Roamio you should be able to bring up the cable card screen with the pairing info on it. If the Comcast tech gets it correct you should be able to get ch like HBO etc. (if you are paying for any). On first cable card screen find the letters VAL, if you see a ? after VAL the card is not fully activated, if you see any numbers/letters all is good.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

saji1986 said:


> Hi all - TIVO noob here.
> 
> Just recently purchased a Roamio Plus, Roamio Basic and 2 Mini's.
> Has been a nightmare with Comcast just to get the cable cards (started the process well over a week ago).
> ...


Not sure where you are located but I went to the Xfinity store at Westgate Shopping Center in San Jose, CA and picked up my cablecard. Comcast installer is supposed to be at my home Thu morning for the install.

You might want to check and see if you can pick up your cablecard at a local Comcast or Xfinity store.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Search on these forums for the cable card firmware versions that function OK, look on the cable card info screens to see if you have up to date firmware. (which version depends on manufacturer of the cable card the old Scientific Atlanta and Cisco versions had a heck of a lot of problems).


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

tomhorsley said:


> Search on these forums for the cable card firmware versions that function OK, look on the cable card info screens to see if you have up to date firmware. (which version depends on manufacturer of the cable card the old Scientific Atlanta and Cisco versions had a heck of a lot of problems).


Mine is a Motorola cablecard. Any concerns I need to be aware of?


----------



## saji1986 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys - Closest Comcast store is 40 miles away, and they are pretty much open when I am working.

Lessd - good call on the premium channels, we do subscribe to HBO so I will definitely make sure that is working before I let him go.

I gave the support guy all the information over the phone about what boxes I am activating, he took down the Model types and how many tuners are in each device and promised he would pass it on to the installation guy (which doesn't mean a thing). I just hope it goes well - I had no idea it would take this long to get these things running!


----------



## benichols (Aug 8, 2014)

Comcast cable cards = nightmare

I spent 6 hours one night trying to get it activated and working with Xfinity On Demand. It is not trivial. There is a second "screen" where they have to enter Premiere Tivo to get On Demand working. I eventually had to have a tech come out and the first thing he discovered was that they had entered the numbers incorrectly at tech support! There is another very long thread on this board regarding cable card activation on Comcast and getting On Demand working. The bottom line is that you should pray that the tech support person your visiting tech gets on the line with knows what they are doing regarding On Demand. Good luck!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Are you sure you called the cablecard installation line, NOT the regular 1800 comcast line?

The CableCard hotline is 1 877 405 2298


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

mattack said:


> Are you sure you called the cablecard installation line, NOT the regular 1800 comcast line? The CableCard hotline is 1 877 405 2298


Yes definitely do what mattack suggests! I highly doubt that you need a technician at the house to get it paired correctly. Call the number asap!


----------



## saji1986 (Sep 29, 2014)

> Are you sure you called the cablecard installation line, NOT the regular 1800 comcast line?


1. Being a noob I called Comcast at first to have the cards mailed to me since I have such difficulty getting to the closest Comcast office. Rep even offered to expedite shipping for an additional fee!

2. Called a week later to see what the status of the cards were, was told they do not mail the cards anymore, but they could arrange to have me pick them up at the local UPS store.

3. Went to the UPS store to pick up the cards, they looked at me like I was crazy! Called Comcast again, the rep said the previous support person had no business sending me to the UPS store for our area.

4. This is when the account representative wanted to set up a Cable Card install for $39.95. I was pretty livid at this point, explained how I have been given false information for over a week - that's when they decided to waive the fee for the install (How gracious of them!)

So after all this, I just want the appointment to go smoothly and get the Tivo boxes up and running.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

saji1986 said:


> 1. Being a noob I called Comcast at first to have the cards mailed to me since I have such difficulty getting to the closest Comcast office. Rep even offered to expedite shipping for an additional fee! 2. Called a week later to see what the status of the cards were, was told they do not mail the cards anymore, but they could arrange to have me pick them up at the local UPS store. 3. Went to the UPS store to pick up the cards, they looked at me like I was crazy! Called Comcast again, the rep said the previous support person had no business sending me to the UPS store for our area. 4. This is when the account representative wanted to set up a Cable Card install for $39.95. I was pretty livid at this point, explained how I have been given false information for over a week - that's when they decided to waive the fee for the install (How gracious of them!) So after all this, I just want the appointment to go smoothly and get the Tivo boxes up and running.


Wow...........just WOW!


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Not really a wow, this is par for the course with Comcast when you don't want to drive to a local store to get a card.


----------



## saji1986 (Sep 29, 2014)

> Not really a wow, this is par for the course with Comcast when you don't want to drive to a local store to get a card.


I'm not sure 40 miles away is what you would call local  - and it would work if they stayed open past 6 pm. Back in the good ole days we had a Comcast office that was literally 3 miles from my house, but they shut down the retail operation and it's strictly used for service now.


----------



## drugrep (Mar 16, 2002)

I picked up card at local office, but it took me 3 trips to get a card that wasn't bad.

2nd one was good, but went bad about a month later. This 3rd card has been solid.


----------

